# New Spetznaz Documentary / Cinematic



## JBS (May 16, 2012)

Alot of new, very clear footage:

(11:27 short clip of an interesting shooting & movement course)


----------



## dknob (May 17, 2012)

which unit is this?


----------



## JBS (May 17, 2012)

The claim is they are_ 45th Guards - Detached Reconnaissance Regiment - Airborne_.

Interesting Wiki entry on them:



> The regiment has 690 men, 15 BTR-80, and 1 BTR-D; the 218th Battalion is homebased in Sokolniki.[1]
> The unit is part of the Russian Airborne Troops (VDV)[2] and directly subordinated to VDV Headquarters. However it is also operationally subordinate to the GRU.[3]
> The Regiment fought in the First and Second Chechen Wars. In 1994 it fought for Dolinsky, Argun, and Grozny, sustaining casualties of 15 killed and 28 wounded. In June 2007 it was successfully inspected by the Commander-in-Chief of the VDV. In August, the 45th was involved in the 2008 South Ossetia War, where one battalion captured US Hummers jointly with the 7th Airborne Guards Division, and another defended Tskhinvali.[4]


----------



## Worldweaver (May 17, 2012)

Extremely interesting video.  

Appeared very "produced", then again, so do most of our videos.


----------



## Etype (May 20, 2012)

11:27 is a guy holding his weapon right handed, aiming with his left eye- cool.
Spetsnaz seem to do a lot of cool whiz bang shit like skiing and backflips, etc. But, I'm sure their ability to actually get it on and kill bad guys is about on par with most other central Asian nations.


----------



## SpitfireV (May 20, 2012)

That's a bit of a blanket statement, Spetsnaz is an overarching term like SOF is and there are a lot of them. Who knows what the FSB/SVR top tier units and whatnot can do? Not me, for one!


----------



## Etype (May 21, 2012)

I've seen many east European/central Asia "SOF" units, it's a relative term.


----------



## SpitfireV (May 21, 2012)

Fair enough.


----------



## JBS (May 24, 2012)

Etype said:


> 11:27 is a guy holding his weapon right handed, aiming with his left eye- cool...


 
I noticed that too. I thought that maybe that was just a Russian technique. If it were, it wouldn't totally surprise me. I've seen other things that were very odd so I was like, "hey, look at that, using the opposite eye, guess that's how they roll."  LOL



Worldweaver said:


> Extremely interesting video.
> 
> Appeared very "produced", then again, so do most of our videos.


 
True, very cinematic; even got the skully balaclavas:


----------



## Brill (May 24, 2012)

Clearly this was made as a warning for the Chechens.  Yawn...


----------



## SpitfireV (May 24, 2012)

Whatever you think of the Russians, those PKMs are a fucking cool looking bit of gun.


----------



## SuperchargedSVTCobra (Mar 21, 2018)

That is a good video of the Russian GRU-Spetsnaz opposed to the FSB Alpha guys. I  concur I love those Russian PKM  7.62x54mmR. I believe the majority of the Russian military “primarily Spetsnaz” has upgraded to the PKP Pecheneg 7.62x54mmR. I believe it has a  barrel that can cool itself better than the PKM. I’m not sure but I believe the cyclic rate is roughly about the same. Nice weapon. The AEK-971  is a very well engineered weapon. Although, it doesn’t necessarily compare to an M4 or M-16 but for a Kalashnikov it’s a pretty nice eeapon.


----------



## PDL (Apr 10, 2018)

Where do I sign up?  Just kidding.

Super cool video but I think it is probably far from reality.  I heard a story about a Russian submarine visiting HMNB Clyde when relations were better and the crew was half starving.


----------



## CQB (Apr 11, 2018)

That may have been due to where/what they were doing, (no noise, no hot food) rather than poor victualing. Just a hunch...


----------



## PDL (Apr 11, 2018)

CQB said:


> That may have been due to where/what they were doing, (no noise, no hot food) rather than poor victualing. Just a hunch...


I believe it was in the 90s or early 2000s when Russia was in turmoil.  Putin has done a lot for their military as far as I know and I would wager things are better now. 

It's also just a third hand Chinese whisper story.


----------



## SuperchargedSVTCobra (Apr 19, 2018)

JBS said:


> Alot of new, very clear footage:
> 
> (11:27 short clip of an interesting shooting & movement course)


If you do a Google search under “Spetznaz documentary With English subtitles in “you should find the full documentary which is roughly 26 minutes long and shows a lot more of the Spetsnaz doing field training exercises. Plus, with English subtitles you can actually understand what they’re talking about.


----------

